# Element Race - welches Baujahr?



## lowisbmx (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen, bestimmt kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen bezüglich des baujahres meines element race rahmens. der rahmen hat keine scheibenbremsaufnahme, kein auswechselbares schaltauge und die zuggegenhalter sind ans oberrohr genietet. vielen dank schonmal im voraus.
Hier noch der link zum foto

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/227296/cat/500


----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2006)

Moin!
Schwierig  Von der Abstützung des Dämpfers am Oberrohr von vor 98. Dafür würden auch die Kabelstopper sprechen. Und ab 98 MidSeason gab es Scheibenbremsaufnahmen. Allerdings sind im 97er Katalog die Kabelstopper seitlich angebracht  

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich gebe Catsoft recht. Die alte Umlenkung, ich denke, das ist die zweite Bauserie, wurde 97+98 verwendet. 99 waren die 3D-Links schon anders.  Die Rahmennummer gibt aufschluss über das Baujahr.

Gruss aus München


----------



## lowisbmx (28. Februar 2006)

die rahmennummer lautet EL6159. allerdings kann ich damit nichts anfangen, da sie kein offensichtliches baujahr enthält. aber danke schon mal für die antworten.


----------



## Hjoerch (28. Februar 2006)

1996


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2006)

Moin!
Die Rahmennummer legt 96 nahe. Im Katalog ist allerdings kein Element Race drin und die Kabelstopper beim Element sind seitlich angebracht  

Das Steuerrohrlogo ist auch neuer und die Dämpferbefestigung am Umlenkhebel ist auch eher selbstgemacht  

Aber egal, da Teil soll ja eh nur unter die Leute gebracht werden....

Robert


----------



## Nihil Baxter (1. März 2006)

Von den Decals her müsste es ein 1999er sein. Diese Decals (die etwas dickeren) wurden nur 1999 verwendet. Vorher gab es die klassischen dünnen,  und ab 2000 die uns heute bekannten, wenn auch ein wenig verändert. Aber der Rest passt nicht zum 1999er Modell. Scheibenbremsaufnahme fehlt, Die Lackierung gab es 99 nicht, und das fehlende Schaltauge bringen mich ins grübeln. Die Rahmennummer sagt eindeutig 1996. Der Rahmen muss also mal neu lackiert worden sein, oder der Hauptrahmen wurde zwecks Garantie im Zeitraum 1999 mal ausgetauscht...Angehängt mal das Katalogfoto vom 1996er Element.


----------



## s.d (1. März 2006)

vielleicht lieg ich jetzt falsch aber wenn der Hauptrahmen mal Zwecks Garantie ausgetauscht wurde dann müsste er doch auch eine andere Rahmennummer haben oder steht die nicht auf dem Tretlagergehäuse? Meine Vermutung ist der Rahmen wurde  mal neu lackiert und mit den 99ern Decals beklebt; lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## lowisbmx (2. März 2006)

neu lackiert worden ist er meiner meinung nach nicht, dafür sieht das ganze zu gut aus. zudem wären doch dann auch die spalten an den aufgenieteten zuggegenhaltern mit farbe bedeckt, was nicht der fall ist. in den katalogen auf mtb-kataloge hab ich auch schon nachgesehen, aber nicht wirklich passendes gefunden.


----------



## Catsoft (2. März 2006)

Hast du mal ein Bild vom "Yoke" am Hauptschwingenlager?


----------



## lowisbmx (2. März 2006)

ich hab mal zwei bildchen gemacht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/227821/cat/500/ppuser/19247
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/227822/cat/500/ppuser/19247

@catsoft: ich würde ihn auch lieber behalten, aber ich brauch das geld für mein ets-x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (2. März 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht lieg ich jetzt falsch aber wenn der Hauptrahmen mal Zwecks Garantie ausgetauscht wurde dann müsste er doch auch eine andere Rahmennummer haben oder steht die nicht auf dem Tretlagergehäuse? Meine Vermutung ist der Rahmen wurde  mal neu lackiert und mit den 99ern Decals beklebt; lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren


 Ich hatte 2005 auch mal einen Garantiefall mit meinem Element Signature von 2003 (Riss im Rahmen). Auf Garantie erhielt ich einen neuen Hauptrahmen, welcher schon als Element 70 gelabelt war. Die Rahmennummer ist jedoch die gleiche geblieben, obwohl es ein komplett neuer Hauptrahmen war. Es hatte mich auch verwundert, das ich überhaupt noch einen Hauptrahmen für Gleitlager bekommen habe, da ich mich schon eigentlich auf einen komplett neuen Rahmen mit Industrielagern gefreut habe. Da ist RM aber wohl penibel, auch was die Rahmennummern angeht. Eine Rahmennummer aus 2003 wird auch wieder durch die gleiche ersetzt, auch wenn es 2 Jahre später ist. Das gleiche wird wohl auch mit dem Element Race vom Threadstarter passiert sein.


----------



## s.d (2. März 2006)

Aha sehr interessant gut zu wissen hatte Gott sei Dank noch keinen Garantiefall


----------



## Catsoft (2. März 2006)

Also mein Thin Air von 99 ist durch ein 04er vertex 70 ersetzt wurden.

Aber zurück zum Fall: 

Ich bin überfordert.... Der Hinterbau ist auf jeden Fall alt. Mein 98er hat ein CNC-Teil als Yoke.

Die Hauptrahmen muß auch alt sein. Die Abstützung am Oberrohr ist anders als bei den Jahrgängen nach 97. Mit dem Bild aus dem 96er Katalog stimmt sie aber auch nicht überein (Anzahl der Löcher).


----------



## lowisbmx (4. März 2006)

hm, ich glaub ich wend mich dann mal an bikeaction, vielleicht wissen die was genaueres. vielleicht muß ich ihn dann doch behalten...wie soll ich das meiner frau erklären.


----------



## Catsoft (4. März 2006)

Genaus so wie SIE dir erklärt warum sie noch ein Paar Schuhe braucht


----------



## zet1 (26. Mai 2006)

Das ist definitiv ein 96er Modell mit Sonderlackierung, NP war bei 2399 EUR, original war der Rahmen in Silber klarlack, Hinterbau in Gelb. Meiner Freundin hab ich so eins gekauft... und das ging besser als mein eigenes 2001 er Modell, und sprciht auch besser an als mein Slayer!!

Behalten!! und dich freuen dass du so ein teil daheim hast!

Ich hab inzwischen eine Discaufnahme ranschweissen lassen von einem Profi um 50 EUR, und jetzt is eine Julie drauf. Achtung es geht nur eine 160er Scheibe rein.

Das Bike ist sauleicht, der Rahmen dürfte so um die 2,1 bis 2,1kg nur wiegen, also superleicht für ein Fully.

Das bike meiner Freundin hat jetzt einen Fox FLoat drin, vorn eine MX Comp 100mm, wie gesagt Julie Disc 185/160 und komplette XT/XTR BEstückung, wiegt zusammen, Gr 18" 12,2kg!!!

Gekostet hat mich alles zusammen ca 700 EUR, da staunst was?

Caio
zet1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan.m90 (1. Mai 2009)

http://forum.mountainbike-magazin.d...7801-rocky-mountain-element-race-p1010221.jpg

mein element race, bin mir auc nicht sicher welches bj, kann mir jemand helfen???


----------

